# Question from a doubting dispensational



## srhoades (May 19, 2006)

To be honest, I'm only a dispensational in the sense that I have never known anything else until a few years ago. I now fully embrace the doctrines of grace and covenant theology, but have yet to consider my eschatological postion. Most likely because I don't see the overal importance of it. But I always jab at people who's position is to have no position so I figure I need to take my own advice.

I found this chart, but being that I don't fully understand the positions at hand, I have now way of knowing if it is accurate. Would you all please give your input if this chart is <i>basically</i> reliable?

www.fivesolas.com/esc_chrt.htm


----------



## Average Joey (May 19, 2006)

I know exactly how you feel.I haven`t studied much as far as what I truely stick with.I am pretty open to the Reformed views of eschatology.in my opinion,the Historisist and Partial Preterist view are very easy to believe.


----------



## BobVigneault (May 19, 2006)

If you have embraced covenant theology then you have begun your weening from dispensational thinking. It's true that our eschatological conviction is not of primary importance to our salvation but it really does effect our sanctification.

1. It encourages you to have a solid and consistent pattern for interpreting scripture.

2. You begin to see yourself as a servant/child of a victorious King.

3. You begin to see yourself as a means for furthering His kingdom. I have seen so many Dispensational's shut themselves off from the world. They are waiting for the rapture so Jesus will come and clean house on all their enemies. We, however, see a mission field in which we are salt (putting off decay) and light (a positive gospel influence) and the means of God's grace to the nations.

4. We see a sweet and awesome unity in the Scriptures, the humbling revelation of God's redemption of His people and the blessing of the nations. We can start reading in any book of the Bible and recognize the tripartite theme of Kingdom, Covenant and Mediator. The dramatic revelation of these elements far outshines any other epic story ever told.

5.You graduate from simply viewing Jesus as to seeing that he does indeed reign over all things. When is the last time you walked down a city street and saw a red neon sign saying "Jesus Reigns"? We are here to proclaim that transforming truth, the Dispensational is still waiting for Jesus to ascend his throne.

I could go on but I need to get to work. Let go of Dispensational thinking and you are kicking off the training wheels, you are done with a milk diet. Prepare to discover a feast for the soul and an illumination of your mind that you have yearned for since you first prayed, "Lord, show me your glory".


----------



## ReformedWretch (May 19, 2006)

Bob!


----------



## Kaalvenist (May 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by srhoades_
> To be honest, I'm only a dispensational in the sense that I have never known anything else until a few years ago. I now fully embrace the doctrines of grace and covenant theology, but have yet to consider my eschatological postion. Most likely because I don't see the overal importance of it. But I always jab at people who's position is to have no position so I figure I need to take my own advice.
> 
> I found this chart, but being that I don't fully understand the positions at hand, I have now way of knowing if it is accurate. Would you all please give your input if this chart is <i>basically</i> reliable?
> ...


Yes, it's pretty good.

The most fundamental difference between Dispensational eschatology and other eschatologies (including historic premillennialism) is the same that exists between Dispensationalism and covenant theology, mentioned in the first few lines of that site's treatment of Dispensational Premillennialism. Dispensationalism's "literal hermeneutic" insists that every time we read of "Israel" or "Jerusalem" or "Zion" in the Bible, it refers only and solely to those literal things; they don't speak of the church at all, or cannot be understood, in NT times, as having reference to the church. All other millennial views (historic premil, postmil, amil) all favor covenant theology, and understand Israel to have been the OT church, and the church now to be the NT Israel.

Because of this, Dispensational eschatology insists upon separate plans for Israel and the church (since they are two distinct entities), which must be realized in the last times (eschatology). Other eschatologies, because they see the church as the continuation of Israel, see the promises made to Israel as being fulfilled in the church. (I see Amillennialism as being most consistent in this position; which helps to explain why I'm an Amillennialist.) Dispensational eschatology is inconsistent with a covenant theology framework. If "The Church Is Israel Now" (to quote the title of an excellent book), then God does not now, and never will again, treat people differently because they happen to be Jewish.


----------

